# DVDs or Digital



## Solidarity (Mar 31, 2011)

So I keep hearing everything about storing things on the 'cloud' streaming and etc. I still prefer to use DVDs, is digital going to be the future. I like having a physical copy, music I am alright with I guess storing it on a passport drive or cloud but movies I feel are different. You can play it on a laptop or a tv, less complicated. What about everyone else? Do you think laptops will be extinct to tablets?? i hope not, haha.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Personally, I don't have a problem with downloading music because it's basically all open format now, and I can convert or burn a CD as needed. Besides, when I get a physical CD, I use it once and only once--to rip into iTunes.

Movies, however, are a tad bit different. When I go digital, I feel like I"m leasing a movie instead of buying it. Sure, it might even download to my computer just like my music does, but I can't convert and burn a disc. So, in essence, I can only use that movie as long as a) the hardware is available to me to play it, and b) as long as that particular service stays around. Since DVD and BluRay players are fairly ubiquitous, I'm not worried about one company losing out to another in a whole format war.

This may be backwards thinking, but it's exactly why I buy my DVDs and BluRays instead of buying digital downloads stored in a cloud somewhere.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Netflix started it, Amazon clenched it.  I am a digital buyer for movies and such now as well.  I used to be huge on DVDs... I have a good 500 or so, but I never watch them.  It's a chore to go through them all, keep track of the discs, try to keep them in some semblance of order, storage... it's just such a pain that I seriously haven't watched any of them in at least a year.  Then blu-rays came out and I stopped working in a store that sold them and I just kind of got out of the habit of buying them.  Now if it's not on Netflix I'll find it elsewhere, usually Amazon.  I can watch it whenever I want and all I need to do is upload it to my TV.  It might actually take more effort than putting in a disc, but it takes less effort than the upkeep of the discs if that makes sense.

So yeah, avid DVD collector who has been turned to digital copies after resisting for so long.  But they've made it so easy, I do the same with my games now as well.  If it's not on Steam I tend not to play it.  I have turned away from the consoles in preference of PC gaming.  It's cheaper, the graphics and sound are immensely better, and the controls for certain titles are just easier with a mouse and keyboard.  I think it's pretty telling when newer games have graphics options that go from Low - Medium - High - Ultra and the Medium setting says "Similar to the graphics you would experience on a console." but when you figure how many years old the current generation is, it makes sense.

Anyway, I'm rambling but the less physical space my media takes up the better, especially when they make the items easily accessible from multiple locations and I don't have to worry if I lost a disc or scratched it or put it in the wrong box.  If I lose it I just sign into my account and download it again.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Physical copies, always!
Whether DVD, CD, or Blu-Ray, a physical copy will always have less compression. Less compression means greater resolution, whether or not it's noticeable.
Compression is evil,


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like DVDs and CDs are becoming part of the past, not the future.  It is amazing to see quick changes in recording industry.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I love me some NetFlix instant streaming. The only time I get DVDs anymore is when the movie I want isn't available on instant streaming. But I do still have a ton of DVDs and VHS tapes from the dark days before Netflix and I keep them in case of emergency (like if our internet ever went down for awhile).


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Until digital downloads get all the special features of the physical media and loses the DRM, I'll stick with buying Blu-Rays. I'll rent digital downloads, and occasionally buy a movie if it's on sale for a good price, but almost all of my movie and tv purchases are physical media.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

It amazes me how carefree people stream. The difference is I pay by the amount down or Up.  Who knows what I would think if it worked and it did not cost as much.
Sylvia


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

The problem I have with 'digital' movies (cloud storage and streaming) is the cost of the unlimited data plan you need to stream the movies.  

I currently have a 3G/month mobile WiFi device (MiFi) from Verizon that costs $35.00/month through which I access the internet.  No problems downloading books.  But that's not nearly enough for movie streaming.  

I've had some rough financial patches in my life and have no interest in committing myself to high monthly bills.  You never know what's going to happen.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

For must have movies I gotta have dvd's.  For every thing else Digital.  Its so much easier to clean with less stuff and digital makes that possible.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't mind digital downloads but when I really love a movie I want it on DVD. Downloads don't come with featurettes, commentaries or documentaries and I love watching those things. Sadly, it's becoming apparent that standard DVDs no longer come with all of the features they used to. No more new directer's cuts DVD packages.

Looks like I will finally be forced to buy a Blu ray player after Christmas and start buying Blu ray discs now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I vote puppet shows:


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Most still buying DVDs or Blu-rays?  I do, but maybe not as many as I used to.  It's more a matter of $$ and storage space.  I have enough DVDs that I haven't watched as yet (have never seen on TV or in the theater).  I got delivery today of DVD True Detective.  I'm anxious.  I've never had cable or satellite.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Music I usually buy on CD so that my kids will have something to fight over when I'm gone. Movies ... haven't bought a DVD recently not having found much that I want to keep the rest of my life; although there may be a few coming up. So cloud mostly for movies. As I've said before, my vision of the personal library of the future is a bookshelf full of eReaders attached to various friends' and relatives' Amazon account so they can share the books/music/movies after I'm gone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I do Netflix, Amazon Prime Video and FiOS On Demand.  I can't remember the last time I played a DVD.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I note this thread was started over 2 years ago . . . . I suspect things are different now. 

We have friends with hundreds of DVDs . . . . sometimes we go there to watch 'em.

We watch movies that are on tv if we happen upon them. Sometimes record 'em with TiVo if we notice them within the first half hour -- and then watch later while skipping commercials.  Very occasionally will watch one on purpose on the TV or download from the Zon, but, really, we're not big movie people.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I got into buying TV series on DVD.  I've got to get more selective about that.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I stream movies from Amazon. I remember before I started doing it, I just couldn't believe they'd stream smoothly and with a good picture quality. But they did. And I'm far less likely to have a problem (like having to turn off and on our modem) than with DVDs. I still get DVDs on occasion from the library, and more often than not, it will lock up at some point and I have to go back to the main menu, scene select, try to get past the troublesome spot, etc.

I very rarely watch a movie more than once, though. If I did, I could see where owning the DVD might be nice.


----------



## Jack C. Nemo (Jul 5, 2013)

I watch more streaming video than DVD, but if I'm going to buy the movie I prefer the DVD.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I do both. I use Netflix, Amazon Prime, and Acorn TV on my Roku box to stream things (although very little from Amazon). I also am on the Two DVDs at once Netflix plan, and I turn DVDs around in a day or two. Looking at the list of DVDs in my Netflix queue I see that out of a total of 145 titles on the list, 120 of them are DVD-only, not available for streaming. So I'm keeping my DVD subscription.

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Looking at the list of DVDs in my Netflix queue I see that out of a total of 145 titles on the list, 120 of them are DVD-only, not available for streaming. So I'm keeping my DVD subscription.
> 
> Mike


Me too. Not everything I want to see streams.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

The thread may have started two years ago, but it is interesting to see how things are changing.

I do have a personal preference for owning the physical disk for the DVD or BluRay movie. But I must admit that I am evolving into a digital purchaser. iTunes really began me on that path with music—I haven't bought a physical music disk in more than a decade! Thank services like Netflix, Hulu, and Crunchyroll, and I'm starting to get into streaming video rather than buying the disks. (It sure is a helluva lot cheaper!) I have bought a couple of movies via iTunes to own and I'm very happy with the purchases. Though, you do miss out on the fun extras and easter eggs hidden on DVDs/BluRays of the movies.

I think it is probably likely that I will become a digital-only purchaser of movies in the near future, the way I am trending now.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

neither, switched to blu-ray 5 years ago. I rarely watch streaming, I cancelled my netflix a few months ago after having it for years. Their streaming paused much too often and the picture quality was often not very good and the choices are limited and change all the time. I do like having digital copies with my blu-rays though for travel but I rarely watch them.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I voted for digital because I have just recently discovered how great it is to stream TV shows and such digitally. However, I have watched many a DVD and still enjoy that, too.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I love streaming and have gleefully exchanged cable for Netflix, Amazon, and Acorn Roku subscriptions -BUT- I still have to say I'm a DVD person, just because of the glitches. Sometimes data doesn't stream well. Sometimes I'm stuck in buffering land. Sometimes the WiFi goes out. And now with all this net neutrality nonsense set to gum up the works... ugh. I think technology will eventually prevail, but in the meantime, I stay over here in spinning discs of stability land...

In the meantime, here's a puppet show I put together.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its been a while since I bought a DVD. I think the last ones I bought were the box sets of "Sissi" and the "Angelique" series. Both were hard to get for me in the US so when I saw them, I jumped on it. I have a small selection of movies I rewatch. P&P is one of those, but its a older version from 2001. 

I have been a Netflix member for a long time. I can't find out anymore with the new site since when, but I think it is 2001. Or am I imagining them being around that long. I remember when streaming started and it was a certain amount of time allowed per month. We hooked up a computer to the TV to be able to watch that until our old WIfi got a disc to put in.  

I wasn't happy when they split the 2 services out as my bill went up because of that. I finally cancelled the DVD portion in February of this year after so many years having it. I was down to the 1 a month plan and I found that I often didn't watch the DVD. I'd rather rent something on Amazon now if I need something a bit newer. They don't really make that many new movies I am interested in anyway and the older stuff I either get off Prime or Netflix or I rent it if needed. 

Our DVD player is used more to play audio DVD and audio CD's. I hope it wont die anytime soon as I don't think they make the audio DVD's or the players anymore. I guess its the world of mp3's now. *sobs. 

So I pretty much stream now and or course record on my DVR if needed. Last DVD I watched I can't even remember. Was probably a re-watching of P&P or Bridget Jones.


----------



## mphicks (Jan 29, 2014)

I voted digital, but the transition has been a bit slower for me. I've completely run out of shelf-space for books and movies, and I haven't bought music on a physical platform in ages. While I've been eBook friendly for more than a year now, I've gone completely digital in my reading habits since treating myself to a Kindle this past Christmas.

Last summer, we finally cut the cord on cable and went with an Apple TV, so my shows have been either bought through iTunes or watched over-the-air with an HD antenna, or through Prime video on Kindle or the PS3 app. I haven't had time for much movie watching, but finally got around to streaming Prisoners (with Hugh Jackman), and just pre-ordered my first digital movies (the new Captain America and X-Men films) through Apple TV, rather than buying a physical copy with a digital redemption code for iTunes or VUDU. I think, from here on out, it'll be all digital for me.

If interested, here's a couple blog posts I did way back in Oct. 2013, and which I may have to revisit in a little while...

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2013/10/30/cutting-the-cord/
http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2013/10/31/crawling-toward-the-ether/


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Having now binge watched Orange is the New Black and both seasons of House of Cards and being able to watch on our TV and on my phone or other devices - I am really starting to love digital and streaming.


----------

